# Need prayer for Violet



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I’m a nervous wreck right now.Yesterday afternoon I noticed a pink spot on the pee pad.Having 3 dogs using them it took me awhile to figure which dog had blood in their urine.Its Violet .She went from just a small amount to large amounts and going often.Shes at the vet right now,X rays show no stones but our vet is concerned by the amount and frequency.Hes doing blood work now and will let me know.He’s hoping it’s just a really bad infection but he’s concerned because it seems more than that. If you would please pray for her.Shes the sweetest dog ever and I don’t want to lose her.
Thanks so much.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending prayers for Violet that it's just a UTI that can be easily treated. Prayers for you too Deb. I know how worried you must be.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> Sending prayers for Violet that it's just a UTI that can be easily treated. Prayers for you too Deb. I know how worried you must be.


Thanks Kathy


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and many positive thoughts for sweet Violet. Hope the vet is able to prescribe meds and she heals quickly. Try to stay positive and keep us posted.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry, thoughts and prayers for you Violet and you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I will say prayers for sweet Violet. I hope, if anything, that it’s just an infection that can be treated easily with an antibiotic. Please keep us updated when you can. Hugs for you and Violet.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, I was so very, very sorry to read this Deb and will be saying prayers and thinking positive thoughts for Violet and you as well. Hope that the meds will start to help and that Violet starts to feel better real soon!! Glad to see that there were no stones!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Holding you & Vi close in my heart & prayers, Deb----big hugs & let us know, please what is going one w/our sweet girl.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, I hope it turns out to be an easy infection to fix. Hugs and prayers for some good news.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no, poor Violet! I hope it's nothing serious, Deb.
Will be keeping you both in my positive thoughts and healing prayers. xx


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violets blood work came back normal and normal kidney function. Right now the vet is treating it like an Atypical bladder infection. She’s on antibiotics now.If there is no improvement in 3 to 5 days they’ll do an ultra sound. 
I’m praying that it’s just an infection. He said the ultra sound would show up polyps or growths...hoping and praying we don’t have to go there. 
Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts,really appreciated


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Violet. I hope it is a UTI, did they check for bacteria? It could be a blood vessel. It could be idiopathic. When Lucky had the blood in urine issue last summer, the vet told me a little blood can look like a lot of blood in urine. With Luck it happened 3 ties, but they could not find crystals or stones or bacteria; it has not happened since November and he has been fine. Good luck, let us know.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Our messages crossed.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Oh let's hope the antibitoic takes care of it all and no more issues! I am so glad her blood work came back normal!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Praying that the antibiotic works for Violet!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Deborah, I just logged on, I will be praying for Violet, hugs to you, it's scary, not knowing. It's going to be a long few days, I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hopefully the antibiotics will help! 

I don't know how it works with dogs but I used to suffer from UTI's that didn't show on the urine test, only in cultures.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I know how scared you are but it could be just a bladder infection. Try not to worry. Sissy had a seizure a month ago ago and I freaked out, just a one time thing so far. Thinking of you Deb! Sending love.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just seeing this now, I'm glad they are treating her and hopefully it's the fix. My cat had crystals in her urine and I could see blood in the litter pan. That was treated easily.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope and pray its no big deal for Violet. Hugs. Remember I am just around the corner so to speak. If you need anything just ask.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you all for the encouragement. The vet did give her something that keeps her from urinating as much. So far this evening the urgency to go and the blood in the urine seems not quite as severe as earlier in the day.she’ll get her antibiotic before bed.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hopefully Violet is on the road to recovery


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I didn't get on yesterday, so I'm just seeing this. I"m glad the vet thinks it's just an infection. You might want to start giving her some Animal Essentials Tinkle Tonic as well. Sweetness had repeat UTIs with crystals until I started giving her that one week every month. She hasn't had a problem since and she is NOT on any special food or meds.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Checking in on Violet.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I hope Violet is feeling better,& that it was just a urinary infection, 
those can be so painful I'm glad she is getting treatment!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Violet is doing much better!! She’s peeing regularly now and there is no pink spots that I can see on the pee pads. The vet gave her an injection for the infection and it seems to be working really quick. He’ll call tomorrow to check on her. I was really worried and I think Dr.Melin was too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news on our little girl Deborah! So, so happy w/you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=255425&stc=1&d=1523837966


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smootch:Violet :wub:, she looks so precious I'm glad she's doing better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So happy to read that Violet is doing better. She looks so sweet in the picture.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> So happy to read that Violet is doing better. She looks so sweet in the picture.


Thank you Marie,she is sweet.If I wouldn’t of seen blood in her urine,I would of never have known that she was sick.She acted quite normal.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So happy to see that Violet is doing so much better and hope that she continues Deb!! Her picture is so adorable and thanks for sharing it with us. Looking at picture brings back so many wonderful memories of our Snuggles who was also a Yorkie.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad Violet is doing better. Such a sweet picture. Hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

So glad she is doing better! :aktion033: Great picture! :wub:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> Thank you Marie,she is sweet.If I wouldn’t of seen blood in her urine,I would of never have known that she was sick.She acted quite normal.


I guess that is one of the 'perks' of using pee pads instead of having them go outside to potty --you can easily see any discoloration or oddities in the urine if a pee pad is being used. Baby goes on the ground outside and it would be unlikely I would be able to see any color abnormalities on black earth and grass.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My vet called to check in Violet today,and she seems to be well.Next week he wants a urine sample from her just to be sure the infection is gone.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that your Vet is so proactive in keeping tabs on Violet!! Sounds as though he/she is a very caring Vet. Hope that Violet is feeling better Deb and that the meds have helped her with her medical issue!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Haven't been here in a while, and am hoping it was just an infection...that is now gone. So glad to read that Violet is feeling better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank goodness that Violet is feeling better. I’m thinking good thoughts that next week the urine sample will confirm the infection is gone.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

So glad Violet is feeling better!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Deb, I am just catching up and hope Violet has improved


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am catching up too and hadn't seen this. Hoping Violet's okay. Were you back this week again for a follow up? :wub:


----------

